# "My song is not yet  sung"



## talmid

180809                        0350


G'Day !

An older person decides that, despite age, he-she still retains ambitions which  yet remain to be achieved & are capable of achievment

"My song is not yet  sung"   is one way of expressing these feelings


I would like to request, please, firstly, suggestions for the rendering of my own quotation into poetic & literary Ivrit.

Additionally, I would also be most interested to receive suggestions, in Ivrit, please, for any alternative poetic & literary phrases which convey the same feelings

Thank you


----------



## Maayan

G'day talmid!

I'd use one of these: 
לא אמרתי את מילתי האחרונה / עוד לא נאמרה המילה האחרונה
but it doesn't sound poetic at all...

"My song is not yet sung" would translate poorly to "שירי טרם הושר" or "טרם הושר שירי".

I'm interested of reading other suggestions, we'll just have to wait for a mused-one to log in


----------



## Nunty

Hi Maayan. I also thought of טרם הושר שירי and I also was dissatisfied with it. 

I also thought of playing with Naomi Shemer's song עוד לא אהבתי די to say עוד לא *אמרתי* די, but it's kind of lame.


----------



## Maayan

Hi Nunty,
I like the Neomi Shemer referrence. On that I'll add: *עוד לא תמו מילותיי* based on Yoram Taharlev's *עוד לא תמו כל פלאייך*


----------



## Nunty

Ooooo! I _like_ עוד לא תמו מילותיי.


----------



## amikama

Inspired by Maayan and trying to be a bit more faithful to the talmid's original sentence, I would suggest:
*עוד לא תמה שירת חיי*


----------



## Nunty

Or even עוד לא תמה שירתי?


----------



## elroy

While Nunty's is closer to the original in that it does not explicitly refer to the person's life, I think amikama's may be preferable because it makes it clear that the reference is not to a literal song.

I must say I'm impressed with the cooperative brainstorming that has gone into translating the English expression, and with the results of that brainstorming.


----------



## just a normal guy

שיריי ממרום שנותיי  ??


----------



## hadronic

amikama said:


> Inspired by Maayan and trying to be a bit more faithful to the talmid's original sentence, I would suggest:
> *עוד לא תמה שירת חיי*


 
just to confirm : that last word is pronounced "khayay", isn't it ?


----------



## just a normal guy

hadronic said:


> just to confirm : that last word is pronounced "khayay", isn't it ?


 it definitely is


----------



## talmid

200809    0023

 !שלום רב לכולכם  

Grateful thanks to you all 

 &, with apologies to the famous song contest:

the vote of the UK team is.....

Wait for it.......!


עוד לא תמה שירת חיי 


Thanks, y'all !


----------



## origumi

With one caveat: עוד לא תמה שירת חיי sounds as if you're with one leg in the grave struggling your final battle.


----------

